# Kalaripayat- Where?



## WindingVines (Oct 1, 2006)

So I read some information on this art form, and am interested in studying. I have called a number of schools and none have heard of this form.  Which strikes a funny note with me, but none the less.  I live in Boulder, Co, and was hoping I might find some help here to find a teacher or school, someone, that could directed me to the place I need to go.

Kalaripayat is the ancient martial art of Kerala, southern india. It has a high stress upon the movment of animals, if anyone can refer me to something of the similar it would be wonderful.

Thank you for your support.

Vande,

Jenelle


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2006)

There are a few schools in the UK.  Other than that most of the schools (Kalari) are in Kerela, India.  When I was last in Kerela I was fortunate enough to train with a very good teacher.  If you plan on training in this art form then you probably are going to have to travel to Kerela, India at this point in time.  Or you could sponsor in a teacher by having a seminar.  Good luck it truly is a beautiful martial art.


----------



## WindingVines (Oct 1, 2006)

The only issue I have with this, is that they don't generally train females after the age of 20, or do you know if they would be welcoming? I know this is a rather indepth question, but any information at this point is so very welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2006)

WindingVines said:


> The only issue I have with this, is that they don't generally train females after the age of 20, or do you know if they would be welcoming? I know this is a rather indepth question, but any information at this point is so very welcome!


 
Well based on first hand experience I would say that this information is inaccurate.  If you are interested in training in Kalarippayattu then you probably are going to have to make the trip over to Kerela, Inida. (it is beautiful by the way)  Then you will have to find a Kalari which is pretty easy. (there are lots of them)  If you were to stay at a resort they will be able to set you up no problem.  CVN Kalarippayattu has a very good name.
Good luck!


----------

